# Luxating Patella



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 

I've not been on in ages!! Oscar has recently had over £2,600 of surgery on a luxating patella. I wondered if anyone els has had this problem? The vet has said he would of been born with it which I guess mean it was passed on from his Poodle dad? Curious to know whether any of the other pups have the problem too.........

Not happy at all, and Oscar is even less happy, he has had his leg straightened and pinned and his cartilage adjusted , the groove for his kneecap deepened all this before he was 1 year old !!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Oscar!! I hope he feels more comfortable very soon. There a a couple of dogs on here that have been diagnosed with this health issue, Molly is the first that springs to mind.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4694&highlight=molly+luxating+patella


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Oscar - hope he is recovering well.

I adopted Molly at 17 months old and she was diagnosed with severe luxating patella a few months later. We tried the physio route to start with and have been working hard on various exercises to get Molly to use her legs better and build muscles to try and hold the kneecaps in place. We have been partly successful in that her muscles are now much stronger and doing a much better job although they still don't hold her kneecaps totally in place particularly on her left side. For now her movement is good, strength is good and she is pain free and happy so we have avoided surgery for now although it may well be needed in future.

I have no idea where you are located - but I can thoroughly recommend using a specialist rehab place to help build muscle and aid recovery - we have been using this place (although it is around 2.5 hours from me it is well worth it!)

http://www.smartvetwales.co.uk/

P.S - also love the name Gnasher - one of my last dogs was called Gnasher


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and now Treacle too.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Just for reference do you know which type/size of poodle was used in their breeding?
Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is a toy poodle cross.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Poor Oscar! that sounds very painful and distressing. I hope he feels better soon. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Oscar. Hope he is better soon :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Oscar. It sounds like he has been through alot.  Is he having on going therapy to help his recovery?


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Oscar is just 4kg at a little over a year old. We were told surgery was the only option as his knee was permanently out of its socket,the only thing we ever noticed was on occasion he yelped when being picked up. He never limped or walked funny at all until one day getting carried away with a football he yelped, and I mean yelped big time for ages! Trip to the vet and that was the outcome. We have just had the last lot of xrays done and I am hoping it has done the trick! He is not having any therapy just short walks, which is a task and a half as he is what I term a ''nutter'' he doesn't seem to be the least bit concerned about his ''bionic'' leg!! Least of all when balancing on his back legs trying to sniff the cat food !!! A horror and a half!


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Poor Oscar - hope he is recovering well.
> 
> I adopted Molly at 17 months old and she was diagnosed with severe luxating patella a few months later. We tried the physio route to start with and have been working hard on various exercises to get Molly to use her legs better and build muscles to try and hold the kneecaps in place. We have been partly successful in that her muscles are now much stronger and doing a much better job although they still don't hold her kneecaps totally in place particularly on her left side. For now her movement is good, strength is good and she is pain free and happy so we have avoided surgery for now although it may well be needed in future.
> 
> ...


Gnasher was my choice for Oscar but I want allowed (the temptation to shave all his legs would of been too much!) I call him N'Oscar. We were told surgery was the only option. Maybe because his leg had grown bent too, his groove thing was too shallow. They cut the bone and pinned it, then they slice off the 'socket' part deepen the groove and re attach. Then they shorten the ligaments one side to kind of over compensate automatically pulling the knee into the socket. Poor little thing, has totally put me off eating chicken legs must be about the same size!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahhh poor chap. 
They cope better than we do lol

Do u know whether it was a toy or mini poodle parent?
I ask because I'm a canine hydrotherapist and I like to try and understand where these issues arise. 

My guess is toy poodle, but I may be wrong!
Thanks
A


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Ahhh poor chap.
> They cope better than we do lol
> 
> Do u know whether it was a toy or mini poodle parent?
> ...


I believe a toy, although I'm not up on poodles, toy or miniature? Oscar was the runt of the litter and was and still is ( just found a sibling on here ) alot smaller than his brothers and sister. He is smaller than his poodle dad too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

DeKneez said:


> Gnasher was my choice for Oscar but I want allowed (the temptation to shave all his legs would of been too much!) I call him N'Oscar. We were told surgery was the only option. Maybe because his leg had grown bent too, his groove thing was too shallow. They cut the bone and pinned it, then they slice off the 'socket' part deepen the groove and re attach. Then they shorten the ligaments one side to kind of over compensate automatically pulling the knee into the socket. Poor little thing, has totally put me off eating chicken legs must be about the same size!!


Poor Oscar - I think it is a matter of degree as to whether surgery is needed or not straight away. Molly still runs the risk of damaging her knee when running so she will need urgent surgery but my vet agrees that she deserves the opportunity to run free and we will deal with damage if it happens.

I can thoroughly recommend good physio to make sure a dog is using legs properly and developing muscles fully. It has made a huge difference to Molly and also helped my previous boy (Gnasher-dog) who had spinal surgery after problems caused by his previous owners.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

I think I will ask the specialist about this, he seemed to think surgery was required and not to wait. It was a Martin Morton at Davies in Higham Gobian who did the surgery. I think I am just cross as perhaps this was evident from birth and the vet missed it?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think it is something vets automatically check for. As I said Molly was 17 months old when I got her and I know had been to her old vets a fair few times as previous owners were concerned about how skinny she was. They had not picked it up and neither did my vets initially - it was only picked up when I insisted on a specialist giving her a full check over as I felt there was a problem and was unfortunately right.

The main thing now is to concentrate on getting him as right as you can so he can resume a happy life.

If you wish to be annoyed at anyone maybe a word with breeder about testing the stud for luxating patella before breeding as it can be (and often is) hereditary ....


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Unfortunately I don't think it is something vets automatically check for. As I said Molly was 17 months old when I got her and I know had been to her old vets a fair few times as previous owners were concerned about how skinny she was. They had not picked it up and neither did my vets initially - it was only picked up when I insisted on a specialist giving her a full check over as I felt there was a problem and was unfortunately right.
> 
> The main thing now is to concentrate on getting him as right as you can so he can resume a happy life.
> 
> If you wish to be annoyed at anyone maybe a word with breeder about testing the stud for luxating patella before breeding as it can be (and often is) hereditary ....


Both vets, my vet and specialist, said its probably hereditary, but that also it is more common in small dogs. How do you approach the breeder? I know the dad has fathered a fair few,,,,,

Its the short gentle walks that are hard, as you can imagine he had to be kept calm in his crate for 6wks!!!!! on the lead for a pee etc before he could have a walk at all, so hes raring to go like a looney  Mind you as soon as we took him to the vet described what happened she felt it staight away. His kneecap was more out than in, and when they put it in it popped straight out, I suppose I am thankful its only the one knee!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I know when my boy had his spinal surgery the after care was really hard - but the closer you can stick to the absolute letter of the law the better.

With breeder I would just say tell them and ask them if the stud has been checked and if not ask them for assurance he will be before they breed any more litters using him.


----------



## DeKneez (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm I think I will contact her. The after care has been hard as I feel you can't tell a dog its for the best or you'll feel better afterwards. SLow gentle walks are all we're doing until we've heard back from the new xrays, I'll ask about the hydrotherapy then. Thank you for your help xxx


----------

